# Bnsf ride from Glendale to windslow az



## Hank602 (Apr 30, 2020)

The first time I heard about riding trains I was really young and the older kids in my complex would get drunk and just hang out by the tracks. Forgetting the past I came across a ranoutonarail video and feel back in love, watching stobe and his amazing way to portray his travel inspired me to do the same, as well as ranoutonarail. They both hold an amazing story and travels . My first time riding was out of Glendale AZ. Waiting as the main break test was being done and the constant driving by of the bnsf rail workers I just kept my cool hanging out in my normals hang out where I’d listen to my radio from time to time . I finally desired to bolt to the double stack 53” container and hide under the well, finding myself nervously looking around and fixing my radio to not be hear I just calmed my nerves and began to wait to depart , I felt the train jump and hump out was to a steady speed as we began to start our journey together me and this massive beautiful train... my dreams came true as I found myself looking into the stars. I began to feel joy run down my bones like a warm chill under the night sky. It was a beautiful ride and as we began into windslow I hopped off in a spot I was given to by a fellow rider. I spend the night maybe 100yards away in the brush in my bivy and fell asleep under the night sky


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hank602 said:


> The first time I heard about riding trains I was really young and the older kids in my complex would get drunk and just hang out by the tracks. Forgetting the past I came across a ranoutonarail video and feel back in love, watching stobe and his amazing way to portray his travel inspired me to do the same, as well as ranoutonarail. They both hold an amazing story and travels . My first time riding was out of Glendale AZ. Waiting as the main break test was being done and the constant driving by of the bnsf rail workers I just kept my cool hanging out in my normals hang out where I’d listen to my radio from time to time . I finally desired to bolt to the double stack 53” container and hide under the well, finding myself nervously looking around and fixing my radio to not be hear I just calmed my nerves and began to wait to depart , I felt the train jump and hump out was to a steady speed as we began to start our journey together me and this massive beautiful train... my dreams came true as I found myself looking into the stars. I began to feel joy run down my bones like a warm chill under the night sky. It was a beautiful ride and as we began into windslow I hopped off in a spot I was given to by a fellow rider. I spend the night maybe 100yards away in the brush in my bivy and fell asleep under the night sky



I grew up in an apartment complex in Arizona too, I feel your pain bro.


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 30, 2020)

So you did it, huh? Congrats! I'll probably be hitting that line myself, before I head out to Washington.


----------



## Blob (May 2, 2020)

I still never hopped a doublestack, although I don't think there possible if yo hop it on the fly the way I been doing.


----------



## Coywolf (May 3, 2020)

Blob said:


> I still never hopped a doublestack, although I don't think there possible if yo hop it on the fly the way I been doing.



At 20 MPH with 2 dogs, a bucket, and 2 packs?! 

But seriously, why is your style not working?


----------



## Blob (May 3, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> At 20 MPH with 2 dogs, a bucket, and 2 packs?!
> 
> But seriously, why is your style not working?


That's a load... Hopping it as it's moving, them doublestacks if they get to full speed can go 80 I heard... Have to learn to sneak on the edge of yard...


----------



## Grimy Poe (May 3, 2020)

Blob said:


> That's a load... Hopping it as it's moving, them doublestacks if they get to full speed can go 80 I heard... Have to learn to sneak on the edge of yard...



The fastest I personally have ridden a ds was about 60, but I would NEVER get on the fly if I didn't have empty hands, even then it's a maybe.


----------



## Coywolf (May 6, 2020)

@Grimy Poe 

Gotta hit that southern transcon. Those bastards lit 75-80 on the regular going towards Winslow.


----------



## Grimy Poe (May 6, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> @Grimy Poe
> 
> Gotta hit that southern transcon. Those bastards lit 75-80 on the regular going towards Winslow.


one of these days


----------

